# Best dvd drive suggestion out of experience needed



## blister (Dec 17, 2007)

i need your suggestions about buying dvd writer by experience based on the following


please mention the company or model u prefer

1.long lived drive (importantly)

2.best writing perfomance

3.Reading ability of scratched cd


as it is going to be my third drive in last two years  i want mainly long livable drive


Please pour in your reviews of your model that u recommend or links to it



* Lets all say about our highest spanned drives and their brands here before reviewing or telling about your best drive.
*


thank you


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 17, 2007)

wrong section mate.......
U sud post in hardware troubleshooting.....
Although I think SONY is good choise.I am using for last 3 yr with no problem


----------



## blister (Dec 18, 2007)

i need to tell you sony was one of my short lived drives among the dead although it is not a solution,let see what all others say about their reviews





correction ravi brother it is not to shoot the trouble ,it is about general review about dvd writers by user experience


----------



## krates (Dec 18, 2007)

try lite-on digit always recommend this and it is cheap too


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2007)

+1 for LiteON DVD writer


----------



## praka123 (Dec 18, 2007)

-1 for sony and liteon  try latest samsung octoedge dvd writers!they are very much better,even tray problem also disappeared.a good experiance for me!


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2007)

^ we had one in our school and it isn't that great too. it stopped working in 3 weeks. So, *-1 for Samsung*


----------



## utsav (Dec 18, 2007)

@ praka123 how can u say that.i owned a samsung octoedge and it sucks.it never wrote at 16x nor even at 8x .always the speed dropped to 4x on costly media also and so noisy i cant say abt it.get asus drives with sata.it rocks and these drives r the best out there money can buy and very silent too


----------



## praka123 (Dec 18, 2007)

^so...it is my experiance with octoedge(updated to latest firmware) that it is stable and can write at 16x speed.there is no noice at all!.I am thanking for my buy of octoedge rather than the trio(liteon-benq-sony).*farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2007)

I haven't found anyone who has got bad experiences with LiteON yet.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 18, 2007)

gagandeep said:
			
		

> I haven't found anyone who has got bad experiences with LiteON yet.


LITE-ON ,the best u can get.
im using it and im more than happy with it.


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2007)

^^ +1 for LiteON again.......


----------



## blister (Dec 18, 2007)

Sony to my experience, it performed well but failed in its validity(short lived)

@utsav
i think it is praka123 s experienced his best with samsung,it is his experience anyway.......thanks for expressing your bitter experience with samsung,i want know is that new octo  edge samsung drives .


@gagandeep 
actually when i assembled a pc for my friend i used liteon, on the very first day i was disappointed when i inserted the motherbord cd for  drivers insatallation ,the drive did not detect the motherboard cd .i found all other cd s running but the motherboard cd did not which was detected on the other drives .
But let us wait what other experienced with liteon ............,

asus sata i have personally experienced better writing perfomance and readability.....but any experience about its life


Then what about lg, my friends circle say it has better life but i am not sure about its perfomance

any comments and experience on lg.......

Is plextor available in india? becoz plextor have many extra features!!! ya it has ....

Main criteria here is

1.long lived drives

2.Reading ability


And bring down perfomance as third priority (in case of drives) or all together
what say?
*
Lets all say about our highest spanned drives and their brands here before reviewing that.........


*


----------



## praka123 (Dec 18, 2007)

it is  my experiance.i have seen failed sony oem dvd writers.even i hated samsung drives esp from my first drive in 2000 or so,the tray problem etc.
but this octoedge writer is very stable and produces nice copies and reads dual layer DVD's from digit which these trios(sony-benq-liteon) failed to read for many users*farm3.static.flickr.com/2286/2107305542_22d75ef21a_o.png


----------



## blister (Dec 18, 2007)

yah as u said sony is not upto the mark or worst in dvd drives according to me

i think we can expect many to witness this


----------



## utsav (Dec 19, 2007)

@praka123 yes,i agree to the point that samsung reads all disks.i am having the same experience with asus.

sony drives hav a lot of problem reading disks


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2007)

@blister 
If you don't want to get LiteON, then I'll definitely suggest you to go for ASUS.


----------



## kpmsivachand (Dec 19, 2007)

Sony is good choice... but samsung is also good choice and comparetively samsung is less price....


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 20, 2007)

I have had bad experiences with both my Samsung CD writer and DVD-ROM so I would not be too inclined to buy their new Octoedge DVD writer even though it seems pretty attractive.

My uncle has a Sony DVD-writer and it takes 30-40 mins to full erase a DVD 

I have hardly seen any bad reviews about Lite-On drives so that would be my best bet.

ASUS drives are definitely better it terms of quality but are expensive.

My suggestion: If you can shell out extra then buy a ASUS drive else go for Lite-On.


----------



## nach p (Dec 20, 2007)

I bought Sony a yr back n now even I dont trust these sony dvd writers.
Even replaced sony dvd writer started suckin my dvds.

so one more -1 for Sony.

Maybe I will prefer Liteon Or Asus.
Confused for octoedge as a one of choice


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2007)

I have also had bad experience with Sony (CD Writer) btw.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 20, 2007)

i have no experiance with asus dvd drives.seems,it will be better as the comments say atleast in India.
yeah,we have no option for pioneer or plextor make drives  even their prices are on the high side.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2007)

I had worst experience with sony.OK experience with Samsung but best one with lite on.
lite on rox.
BTW i have all 3 installed in my pc.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes Plextor drives are best ones available...sadly we don't have access to them in India..


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 20, 2007)

i hav samsung cd writer 5 yrs old still good but hav tray problem.
Now i hav LG dvd writer seems vry good,it can read dvd's which sony failed to do, writing speed is good even in DVD-Re Writable,but cant say abt its  long term performance since its only 2 months old.(price 1400/-) and also its not SATA.


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2007)

LG is may be good but LiteON and Asus are surely better.


----------



## titana (Dec 20, 2007)

had good experience with liteon in the past...now also using benq
both are great


----------



## utsav (Dec 20, 2007)

Lg drives look cheapo but they hav good writing speeds .they burn disks at the medias rated speed which samsung fails to do mostly and also lg drives can do overspeed burning on 10x rated cd-rw at 12x speed.but asus is a better option due to its sturdyness


----------



## joy.das.jd (Dec 21, 2007)

Lite-on drives are good. My 3 year old combo still works charm. But SONY drives are the worst of the lot. My sony dvd writer fails to detect many dvds and some of the cds are also detected to be corrupt but they work perfectly on the lite-on drives.

So +1 for lite-on and -1 for sony


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

LG DVD ROM drive failed for me twice  after getting replacements for the second time,i sold it to a local hardware guy and brought samsung octoedge dvd writer.on consulting with many assemblers and wholesalers,I felt they want to sell samsung drives as they are more reliable except so called tray problem,LG(not available here now!),benq,sony and liteon are having critical failures most of the time while samsung-toshiba dvd drives are mostly working well,few cases infact very rare replacements!.times are changing,no need to follow the trio's saying they're all liteon made drives and are good.yeah!*farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png

yeah,i forgot asus,is it available easily all over india?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 21, 2007)

Nope asus drives are not easily available in India but if you are in a big city you can definitely find one at a decent price.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 21, 2007)

+1 for Sony and LiteON. You can also try Asus.


----------



## utsav (Dec 21, 2007)

I do not liv in a big city but i got asus easily.i bought the 1814BLT sata lightscribe model for 1500Rs a week back.
it reads all my disks and also scratched ones.my samsung octoedge dvd writers motor failed and i bought asus.its great.reads disks very fast.


----------



## blister (Dec 23, 2007)

thank you all guys here for expressing your experience......


But onething i actually posted in this forum with the intention to narrow down my decision by hearing from your experience, by seeing your responses..ya i am really into great confusion now


so we must start a poll regarding this.........shouldn't we?

i have started please cast in your vote.....let see....


but i have also narrow downed to this *order* with little.....sorry great confusion..

1.asus
2.lg (becoz i found only one saying "no" to it)
3.samsung
4.liteon
5.sony


what say guys........or shall i choose by lucky draw


----------



## krates (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey yesterday i bought sony drive for 1450 /- 

sony DRU-190A GO for this one it is great


----------



## utsav (Dec 23, 2007)

How can u say in one day that ur drive is gud.i wil suggest only asus or lite on if asus is unavailable.


----------



## blister (Dec 24, 2007)

@kushagra_krates@yahoo.com
hey isn't utsav right ?

hey brothers here sorry for my word - please make it here after carefully reviewing your past experience, dont make it here for the sake of posting or *please dont justify your favourite brand here* incase of even bitter experience, becoz your suggestions will help people  here,so make it
*carefully!



thank you for understanding........
*


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 24, 2007)

I've been using a Sony for the past 1.5 years, and I've no probs whatsoever..!


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 24, 2007)

my cousine recently bought liteon 20x n it had superb speed(burned 2.5gb in 2min on 16xdvd-r)! i dont know it was my hallucination but it wrote 16xDVD-r at speed of 20X, but wait the drive was faulty as it was not able to read properly from bad CD/DVD. so he got it replaced n bought ASUS 18x


----------



## praka123 (Dec 24, 2007)

^replaced liteon drive for asus drive  afaik replacement will be from the same brand!I think u shud sleep


----------



## utsav (Dec 24, 2007)

Sony drives used 2 be gud earlier but now they sucks.i am not recommending lite-on becoz my frnds lite on cd writer failed within 3 monts twice.thats why i am recommending only asus.and remember,writing speed does not matter.quality and reliability matters more


----------



## blister (Dec 24, 2007)

@utsav

* i stand to your point quality,life and reliability should be our prime priority incase of optical drives

are they not guys?
*


----------



## utsav (Dec 25, 2007)

How is sony leading the poll


----------



## krates (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey i have done carefull study like he is doing right now and i know my drive is leading these days 

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/2271/picture001oy4.jpg


----------



## krates (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey i have done carefull study like he is doing right now and i know my drive is leading these days 

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/2271/picture001oy4.jpg


----------



## utsav (Dec 29, 2007)

U r spamming


----------



## maximus999 (Dec 29, 2007)

My Sony is not performing well;....After reading all dis...ive decided to get a ASUS..

BTW..i heard Plextor's r available at PRIME lammy...


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2007)

utsav said:


> How is sony leading the poll


Thats what I am thinking.... 
Don't buy Sony drive even if it is winning in the poll


----------



## utsav (Dec 30, 2007)

People r misguiding u


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

buy a *pioneer* drive,if "*quality,life and reliability should be  prime priority incase of optical drives"
*try ur luck in ebay.in


----------



## hahahari (Dec 30, 2007)

I swear by Samsung octoedge....THE BEST absolutely the best


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

^whaow!some people knows it!


----------



## ranjan2001 (Dec 31, 2007)

after reading this poll & going to nehru place I decided to buy Liteon 20x MODEL NO. DH-20A4P07C FOR Rs 1200/-

Only problem I am finding in last 2 hrs is that it spins too loud, feels like a jet landing within the comp, all 4 screws are tight.

Any other user can u confirm if this makes such loud sound?
This is my 1st 20X drive so need to confirm this, earlier I was using 16X sony drive.


----------



## hahahari (Dec 31, 2007)

@praka123 seems we are the only ones swearing by OCTOEDGE


----------



## blister (Jan 3, 2008)

@praka123...your right from my experience ,i have pioneer slot read only dvd drive which i bought in 1999 for above 1000(believe it or not) ...its still running in his old age but fails to read old cd/dvd........it worked like a charm for four years............isn't that enough guys?

@utsav I too doubt how sony leads the poll............may be any multiple vote or using fake ids


Anyway guys i bought samsung octoedge and lg secur drive lets see how it lives.............will report if anything go wrong..............i bought just to taste other brand.............i tried asus but i cant get it in my locality.........will see ............but to my experience -2 for sony.......will see how others report.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2008)

I feel what sony is doing with their cheap dvdwriters,drives are like logitech selling "labtech" keyboards in Logitech name 
IMHO,samsung-octoedge for the win (FTW!) @blister share ur exp with octoedge drives!dont forget to update to latest firmware online.the site is:
*samsungodd.com


----------



## axxo (Jan 6, 2008)

dont go for name sake......in my case sony generated problems after months..also lite-on as many says is not good as well...my liteon dvd burner doesnt read/write CDs but no problem with DVDs..
samsung..they are good performer and very rigid.
So overall my suggesstion would be either ASUS(Best Performer) or SAMSUNG(Best Value)


----------



## praka123 (Jan 7, 2008)

^see!...what i suggested!I know samsung octoedge are working perfect!but the rumor spreads like wildfire that sony/liteon/benq are the best blah blah and later the customer who brought these brands may rethink about his decision  ;as for asus,i donno much,but hope its nice!


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2008)

^ Even then people have voted for LiteON as per their experience is concerned and Samsung has just got 2 votes. For my school the Samsung OCTOedge DVD writer didn't last even 2 weeks as I had mentioned before.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 7, 2008)

bought a sony DRU 720A bout 2 yrs 6mnths back (its a rebadged LiteOn SOHW 1693S though) and as of now it hasnt created any trouble 4 me.the only -ve side is that the drive fails to detect a few DVDs and CDs though its a very rare thing.
and for Asus 1814BLT i've tested 2 of these drive and 1 was a piece of crap.it didnt even detect blank Moser baer and SONY dvds even after firmware update.the other 1 was ok.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 7, 2008)

samsung drives are now preferred by most assemblers here(latest news!).


----------



## utsav (Jan 7, 2008)

Allmost all the dealers in my city have stopped selling samsung drives.the best selling drives here are asus and then lite-on.whenever i go to the samsung service center i find several drives kept for repair or replacement. but from the distributor from whom i purchased asus told me that asus and lite on drives rarely come for repair.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> samsung drives are now preferred by most assemblers here(latest news!).



stop it fanboi.lol.Lite-on\sony\benq are best you can get in India.Pioneers are the best drives(but sadly not easily available in India).sansung teh sucker!(Dunno about the latest ones,but why take chances).


----------



## praka123 (Jan 8, 2008)

^^check the market for urself!a fact that samsung drives are regaining market!


----------



## kalpik (Jan 8, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> stop it fanboi.lol.Lite-on\sony\benq are best you can get in India.Pioneers are the best drives(but sadly not easily available in India).sansung teh sucker!(Dunno about the latest ones,but why take chances).


Samsung SH-S203 is the BEST DVD Writer in the market right now  Check club.cdfreaks.com for more..


----------



## desiibond (Jan 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^^check the market for urself!a fact that samsung drives are regaining market!



assemblers recommend products for which they get maximum profit.


----------



## utsav (Jan 8, 2008)

Samsung may be regaining market due to their pricing coz they r selling their drives for very low price and people giv priority to cheap goods


----------



## ayush_chh (Jan 8, 2008)

you can go for Sony or LiteOn


----------



## hellgate (Jan 8, 2008)

any1 here knows from where to get a Pioneer drive in India (reliable online stores not a prob can buy from them).


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 8, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Samsung SH-S203 is the BEST DVD Writer in the market right now  Check club.cdfreaks.com for more..



Maybe,But I am not going to buy any samsung drive,I still remember how annoying was that self-door opening problem.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 8, 2008)

I have 3 samsung drives lying around one dvd,one cd drive and a cd writer, if i connect these all of them will start automatically  to eject & close .
One of my friend thought it was a feature of samsung drives


----------



## kalpik (Jan 8, 2008)

^^ I know.. Even i hated Samsung drives.. But their new ones are simply amazing.. The best writing quality.. Remember at one time even AMD had a LOT of problems.. But they are doing really good now 

Check this: *club.cdfreaks.com/f61/top-5-optical-drives-january-march-2008-cast-your-vote-now-234126/

Samsungs are even leaving the Pioneers behind!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 8, 2008)

^ppl are still believeing the trio(benq-sony-samsung).and there are lot of complaints reg above brands these days


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 8, 2008)

kalpik said:


> ^^ I know.. Even i hated Samsung drives.. But their new ones are simply amazing.. The best writing quality.. Remember at one time even AMD had a LOT of problems.. But they are doing really good now
> 
> Check this: *club.cdfreaks.com/f61/top-5-optical-drives-january-march-2008-cast-your-vote-now-234126/
> 
> Samsungs are even leaving the Pioneers behind!


may be the new drives are good,but their old features may again pop up after some months usage lets wait n see


----------



## praka123 (Jan 8, 2008)

I read the link @cdfreaks and in their CD/DVD section: Asus or Pioneer  that means asus drives are pioneer ones 
*Asus DVD Burner / Pioneer DVD Burner
similarly,**club.cdfreaks.com/clear.gif   *BenQ DVD Burner / Philips DVD Burner*
*club.cdfreaks.com/clear.gif   *BTC DVD Burner / Emprex DVD Burner*
*club.cdfreaks.com/clear.gif   *LiteOn  DVD Burner / Sony DVD Burner*
*club.cdfreaks.com/clear.gif   *NEC DVD Burner / Optiarc DVD Burner*


----------



## kalpik (Jan 8, 2008)

^^ No one has reported such problems in the newer drives so far! Anyway, i shouldn't defend it too much.. As i dont own one.. Im getting one this thursday though 



praka123 said:


> I read the link @cdfreaks and in their CD/DVD section: Asus or Pioneer  that means asus drives are pioneer ones
> *Asus DVD Burner / Pioneer DVD Burner
> similarly,**club.cdfreaks.com/clear.gif   *BenQ DVD Burner / Philips DVD Burner*
> *club.cdfreaks.com/clear.gif   *BTC DVD Burner / Emprex DVD Burner*
> ...


This means that the hardware is the same in some models of these drives.. The firmware differs though.. And that's what counts  Anyway, you can always cross flash if the drives have identical hardware


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 8, 2008)

I am in Pune and my dealer told me that LiteOn has a bad service. You need to send your hardware to Mumbai and a replacement takes 15 days.


----------



## utsav (Jan 8, 2008)

Samsung has service center in my city but my drive was replaced after 28 days.thats y i got asus now.and samsung drives perform great in the begining but later they become headache


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2008)

My friend has just bought a Sony Optiarc DVD writer and it makes lot of noise......


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

I have had Samsung DVD Combo,Sony DVD Combo.No bad experience with any of these but as i dont have a dvd writer i am getting LiteON (lightscribe) this saturday....


----------



## kayos (Jan 14, 2008)

i have stuck to sony for last 3-4 years...
upgraded it twice... but never had to go for repair .. no noise problem ..
worked very well..
even the latest which i bought two weeks bak soniy optiarc ad-7190a IS WORKING VERY FINE...
i will vote for sony ,... 




zyberboy said:


> I have 3 samsung drives lying around one dvd,one cd drive and a cd writer, if i connect these all of them will start automatically to eject & close .
> One of my friend thought it was a feature of samsung drives


and yes plsss avoid samsung .. lol
we used to laugh when our friends dvd rom acted liek it .. 
killer feature for the owner... !!!


----------

